

Show HN: Activities/Discounts site for Moms - mattcrest

Moms in Tow
A site for West Michigan moms to become a part of a community. The two focal points are activities (stroller walks, biking, educational, etc.) and discounts at local retailers (bike shops, photographers, natural markets, and things geared towards moms in general).<p>I did the design and development for this project. I'm not the founder. This is my first HN submission (long time reader), so not sure if a "Show HN" posting is proper for this type of thing or not (please advise).<p>The founder, Jenny White, recently pitched at Startup West Michigan's startup night and took first place. A few articles: http://d.pr/zOMi &#38; from the Holland Sentinel: http://d.pr/jS8e<p>Would love some feedback from those that have created community sites.
======
mattcrest
Clickable link: <http://momsintow.com>

